# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Quantum computing, Baidu, Inc., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Baidu, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu open-sources Paddle Quantum toolkit for AI quantum computing research"

by Kyle Wiggers
May 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu offers quantum computing from the cloud"

by Kyle Wiggers
September 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Article "China's Baidu reveals its first quantum computer called Qianshi"

August 25, 2022

----------

